# 36005 denied



## coders_rock! (Oct 24, 2011)

Good morning all,

My Dr. billed,

33249
33225(53)
71090(26)
36005

Everything was paid except 36005. I've been receiving a lot of denials bundling 36005 into 33249. Can you help explain what they know about billing 36005 with 33249?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 24, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> My Dr. billed,
> 
> ...


----------



## coders_rock! (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Jim, I sent you an email on 10/21, did you receive it?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 24, 2011)

coders_rock! said:


> Thanks Jim, I sent you an email on 10/21, did you receive it?



No I did not.  What was it about?

Jim


----------



## coders_rock! (Oct 25, 2011)

I wanted ur opinion regarding an cardiac-catheterization report, if you're familiar with it.


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Oct 25, 2011)

You can add a (59) modifier to the 36005 procedure code and rebill it. you can also check  www.supercoder.com when you're coding procedures. I hope this helps


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 26, 2011)

maryawinfield04 said:


> You can add a (59) modifier to the 36005 procedure code and rebill it. you can also check  www.supercoder.com when you're coding procedures. I hope this helps





Oops don't add 59 modifier unless you have medical necessity.A "good dx".

If a full and complete diagnostic subclavian venogram is performed report it separately with 36005 and 75820. Code 36005 may need 59 modifier attached. If Venogram is done to establish  vein patency or roadmapping purposes 36005 and 75820 should not be reported.


----------



## maryawinfield04 (Oct 31, 2011)

theresa.dix@ethc.com said:


> Oops don't add 59 modifier unless you have medical necessity.A "good dx".
> 
> If a full and complete diagnostic subclavian venogram is performed report it separately with 36005 and 75820. Code 36005 may need 59 modifier attached. If Venogram is done to establish  vein patency or roadmapping purposes 36005 and 75820 should not be reported.



of course if the diagnosis is of medical necessity.


----------

